# Anyone using Android Vgate Scan with Pro Torque Successfully?



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Found a program explicitly for this Vgate, it couldn't find this Vgate either. Kind of reminds me of plug n' play and play and play.

Seller is going to send me a new one, guess he doesn't want the old one back. Does anyone here want to play with it? That is, play and play and play.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't you mean plug and pray?  Hopefully the replacement will work for you.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

LOL, forgot about that pray bit.

Is nice to have something on the road if that check engine light goes on so you know exactly what's wrong. My 88 Supra and 92 DeVille had those features built in. With many of these cars, don't know if your gas cap is loose, who cares, or your EGR is stuck closed burning up the engine. All that data is there and would only add a couple of bucks to the vehicle to display it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Well the new one did work, but after I had to learn out how to clear out all those bluetooth devices in my Electrify. It kept on assuming the new Vgate was the same on as the old one.

On my phone, had four such of the same OBD II devices, had to press and hold each one four about four seconds, then a window would pop up so I could unpair each one. Then reboot the phone so they all went away. How come I didn't know this? Will probably forget this tomorrow. Guess I got those four bluetooth devices when I was playing with the old Vgate.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

You should get the Ultra-Gauge.. Mine was 78 bucks shipped to my door and then had a 9 dollar mail in rebate.. it shows me 78 different gauges.. Right now I have it set up for boost, engine temp, rpm, intake temp, fuel in gal, and amb temp.. you can put 6 readouts on a page and you have 7 pages of info that you can flip through you can also turn off the CEL TOTALLY worth every penny!!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

WhiteAndBright said:


> You should get the Ultra-Gauge.. Mine was 78 bucks shipped to my door and then had a 9 dollar mail in rebate.. it shows me 78 different gauges.. Right now I have it set up for boost, engine temp, rpm, intake temp, fuel in gal, and amb temp.. you can put 6 readouts on a page and you have 7 pages of info that you can flip through you can also turn off the CEL TOTALLY worth every penny!!
> View attachment 15194
> View attachment 15195


Plan on buying one after seeing Terry's in person. Very nice quality for the price.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Plan on buying one after seeing Terry's in person. Very nice quality for the price.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I got mine last week and after having it for a week now I will say this: I will never own another car without this in it.. It tells me EVERYHTING about the car. I would recommend this to ALL Cruze owners.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Just downloaded the torque app. Just need to pick up a dongle. 

Is there a good one smaller than the vgate? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Never dreamed would be so many apps for the android, only reason why I got this Electrify, was 75% off, wife wanted one, and was cheaper with US Cellular for us to get the family plan.

While Pro Torque recommends OBDlink MX Scan Tool for 150 bucks, thought I would try these cheapies on ebay first, VGate is on their supported list, but around 8 bucks with free shipping, but caution you to buy from a seller that gives new units. First one couldn't link to, this one I can, even let me keep the old one.

Really haven't played with gauges yet that much, has four screens with six gauges per page. Default page shows an accelerometer, tach, throttle position, speed to the nearest tenth of a mph, turbo boost pressure, and coolant temperature. Did add Fuel pressure and Timing Advance, but haven't tested them yet.

In the gauge setup, has about a dozen different gauges to select from and a huge list of parameters, but who knows which ones that diagnostic plug will transmit. Would need my wife to drive the car so I can play with these or drive into a tree.

Stuff I haven't even played with yet are drag strip parameters, GPS, but has a real analog compass feature, Trip meters, test graphs, but most important to me, check engine codes. I know those work, pulled various sensor connectors, screen told me exactly what was wrong by getting on the internet with a huge database.

This is the main reason why I got it, for the codes.

Other apps of interest to me, WhatsApp, can send photos and chat with my stepson still stuck in Venezuela for 99 cents per year. How about a piano tuner, tested that against my own test equipment, accurate to two cents for the full 88 piano keyboard, automatically tells which note you are hitting. With a Roku app, and watch all my videos and photos on a large flat screen TV in HD, no more hauling out a side projector. Watch a Netflix movie or play Freecell when bored in a waiting room. Full MP3 player with FM Oh, its also a phone. 
[h=2][/h]


----------



## tturner920 (Mar 16, 2013)

Just ordered an Ultra-Gauge


----------

